# Selenium Block



## Goatherd (Jul 24, 2011)

I use loose minerals with my goats, but was wondering if anyone has used the selenium block with their goats.  Saw it at TSC and was thinking of buying one and putting it in the pasture.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 24, 2011)

never used it, I just spilled coffee all over my lap.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 24, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> never used it, I just spilled coffee all over my lap.


Hang on, I'll grab the paper towels


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 24, 2011)

I do use the goat mineral block from TSC-is this what you mean or is it something else?


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 24, 2011)

No, it's not the mineral block.  It's kind of dark mustard-colored.  I didn't have much time so I didn't read the ingredients.  There was also the reddish-colored mineral block as well as the traditional white salt block.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 24, 2011)

Gotcha-no, I haven't used it.


----------



## elevan (Jul 24, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> No, it's not the mineral block.  It's kind of dark mustard-colored.  I didn't have much time so I didn't read the ingredients.  There was also the reddish-colored mineral block as well as the traditional white salt block.


I use the reddish colored block from TSC in the pasture.  I also have horses, a calf and llama that share the pasture with the goats.  The goats use the block a little but prefer the loose minerals that are available to them in the barn.  I would imagine the selenium block would have the same effect of being used by the horses and the calf more than the goats.


----------



## Terry (Aug 1, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I use loose minerals with my goats, but was wondering if anyone has used the selenium block with their goats.  Saw it at TSC and was thinking of buying one and putting it in the pasture.


I don't care for blocks. If a goats does more than lick them, they can break teeth. Same with horses.

Terry


----------



## Birchhatchery (Aug 1, 2011)

the very berry buck purple color blocks are a gmmick my goats hate them i perfer the large orange goat grower block that is not a real block kinda lose get it at rural king


----------

